# غالبية الأكواد upc,nfpa, asme, ansi, astm, ashrea, ipc



## eng.farid (12 يناير 2015)

*غالبية الأكواد upc,nfpa, asme, ansi, astm, ashrae, ipc*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السادة المهندسون المحترمون في هذا المنتدي الكريم

​بالتأكيد هناك العديد من المهندسون يبحثوا عن العديد من الأكواد الخاصة
للـ , UPC,NFPA, ASME, ANSI, ASTM, ASHRAE
في المجالات الهندسية الميكانيكية و الكهربية وأحيانا المدنية

 Fire
Boiler and Pressure Vessel
Plumbing
Sewage
HVAC
Welding
Buildings
 
الملف المرفق به List لملفات معظم الأكواد المطلوبة لمعظم المهندسين و متاحة للتحميل برابط مباشر
كل ما عليك هو 

تحميل ملف الإكسيل
البحث عن الكود المطلوب و الموضح الـ Description بالعامود F ( ممكن تعمل Ctrl+F و تكتب كلمة من الكود اللى بتبحث عنه مثلا "Fire" و بعدين نضغط على Find Next وهتلاقى الإكسيل وقف على الخلية اللى فيها الكلمة المطلوبة).
ثم الإتجاه الي العمود C من نفس الصف و الضغط على اسم الملف المراد تحميله
ينقلك الإكسيل الى محرك البحث و غالبا الـ Internet Explorer و يبدأ التحميل للملف
_
حجم الملف المراد تحميله موضح بالعمود E._
_الحجم الإجمالى لكل الملفات الموجودة هو 4.19 GB و عددها 179 ملف.
بعض ملفات أكواد مكررة نظراً للتحديث الدوري لهذه الأكواد._

*هذه أول مشاركة لي بهذا المنتدي و أتمنى أن ينال هذا الموضوع استحسان الجميع و أسألكم الدعاء.



**اللهم انفعنا بما علمتنا و اجعل عملنا خالصاً لوجهك الكريم*​


----------



## eng.farid (12 يناير 2015)

أما عن المصدر​الموقع الداعم لهذه الملفات هو موقع أصول القوانين الأمريكي
نظرا لأن الأكواد تعتبر تشريع قانوني و شأنه شأن القانون.
غالبا كل الملفات الصفحة الأولى منها تنصح جميع المواطنين بـأن
هذه الوثيقة قانونية للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
_" ننصح جميع المواطنين والمقيمين هنا بأن هذه الوثيقة ملزمة قانونيا ، و يعتد بها كأصول مرجعية ، وأن عدم الامتثال لمثل متطلباتها و التفصيل بداخلها ، قد يعرضك لعقوبات جنائية أو مدنية بموجب القانون. و الجهل بالقانون لا يبرر عدم الإمتثال له ، وأنها مسؤولية المواطنين لإبلاغ بعضهم بالقوانين التي سنت في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وفي الولايات والمدن الواردة فيه.__ "_

أتمنى أن ينال الموضوع إعجابكم


----------



## mohamed mech (13 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير
موضوع مميز و ثمين
و من اراد ان يستزيد فعليه بالملف المرفق
​


----------



## nofal (13 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

